# bought a new smoker



## newsmokerky (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello all.  Thanks for all the past tips.  Based on recommendations here, and online reviews, I just bought a new Smokin It #2 electric smoker.  It should be here by the end of the week.  BTW, they have a special until Jan 2.  10% off any in stock smoker, free shipping, and a complimentary cover.  I've only used a cheap Brinkman kettle style propane smoker.  It's done great for me, but I've worn it out.  Any tips/hints/suggestions on using the new electric job would be appreciated.  I'm going to break it in next weekend with a butt.  Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats on your new smoker!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

I bet you're going to love it!
And a nice piece of butt for the New Year....
Can life get better than that?

I know Old Sarge has a Smoken It. I think his is a #2.
I think they are Kevlar. Bulletproof.


----------



## dcecil (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats, look forward to seeing your cooks from your new toy


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulations.  
Will you be posting any unveiling pics?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a Smokin' It #2 for about 5 years now and absolutely love it. Make sure you season it well according to the directions (they used to ship with some pieces of oak for seasoning, don't know if they still do). It is easy to "over smoke" in an electric, so start out using less wood than you think you need until you get a handle on it. 

Mine also came with a cover. It's been exposed to the elements year round for as long as I've owned the smoker and I'm just now looking to replace it (couple tears here and there).

Good luck on your first smoke. Let us know how it turns out. And don't hesitate to ask questions!!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 30, 2018)

Check out the smokin-it forum if you haven't already.


----------



## newsmokerky (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I will check out the smokin-it forum.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 1, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congratulations.
> Will you be posting any unveiling pics?


You betcha.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2019)

Congrats on the new family member!

Never have enough cooking tools.

Show us some pics of that baby when it gets in.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 2, 2019)

You'll love it! I switched from propane to a #1 on Cyber Monday and its been smoking pretty steadily since. As oldsmokerdude said go light on your wood. I think the most I've used in a single smoke was 3 oz. And Walmart sells chunk wood for a very decent price.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 2, 2019)

I've got some hickory sticks.  I've read that bark shouldn't be used in electric smokers.  Is that consistent with your results?  Can I just chunk up the sticks I have with a hatchet?  If so, they need to be 1.5-2" at most each?


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 2, 2019)

Congrats on your new smoker! It's a really good one and you won't be disappointed. Enjoy!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2019)

Congratulations on the new smoker. It's always exciting to get a new toy to play with.

Chris


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

Seasoning the new smoker.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks good. Losing a small amount of smoke around top of door. Very minimal.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Congrats on the new Smoker. I have a #2 and it is a tank. Use your wood sparingly.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey, I am jazzed for you... and jealous. :D  
Have you decided what to smoke for the maiden voyage?


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hey, I am jazzed for you... and jealous. :D
> Have you decided what to smoke for the maiden voyage?


Gotta butt defrosting for Saturday. Keep it simple until I get used to the new unit.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

tbrtt1 said:


> Congrats on the new Smoker. I have a #2 and it is a tank. Use your wood sparingly.


I read there should be no bark on the wood. Accurate?


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

The instructions said not to use an extension cord. How could that affect anything?  My GFI on the patio got zapped by lightning. I’ve got to use an extension cord until I get that replaced.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Gotta but defrosting for Saturday. Keep it simple until I get used to the new unit.



Good plan.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> The instructions said not to use an extension cord. How could that affect anything?  My GFI on the patio got zapped by lightning. I’ve got to use an extension cord until I get that replaced.



A long extension cord can cause voltage drop due to the longer run.
With that said, I use a 12/3 SJTW-A outdoor rated cord on my smoker and have not had any issues.
I'd avoid the GFI outlet like the plague.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 3, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> I read there should be no bark on the wood. Accurate?


I used to have a stick smoker that we burned only alder in and the thin bark on it didn't cause any problems. That said the wood chunks I've been using sometimes have thick bark on them and I take it off with a hammer and chisel. Whether it'll affect anything, I don't know for sure.



newsmokerky said:


> The instructions said not to use an extension cord. How could that affect anything?  My GFI on the patio got zapped by lightning. I’ve got to use an extension cord until I get that replaced.


I don't have any plugs on my patio and I used a 10/12 ft 14 gauge cord the 1st smoke or two and didn't notice any problems but my element is only 400 watts. I use a 6 ft 12 gauge cord now.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> I read there should be no bark on the wood. Accurate?



You notice that no one really wants to open up that debate.  
I too have read about the pros and cons of smoking with bark still on the wood.  
Obviously, you wouldn't want to use anything that had mold or lichens on it. 
But, I admit, a couple of bagged chips I've used in the past have had bark in them.  
I used those pieces and did not notice anything negative or off flavor profile.
The only caveat is that these were small chips with the bark attached and single pieces of bark.  YMMV...


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

Had two chunks they sent with smoker in tray to season. No smoke coming out of top after 2.5 hours.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Had two chunks they sent with smoker in tray to season. No smoke coming out of top after 2.5 hours.



But can you smell it when you are by the smoker?


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> But can you smell it when you are by the smoker?


Barely. I opened it at 3 hours and no smoke came out. Held heat great. I have only used a kettle style propane smoker. I normally kept smoke rolling for 4 hours on a butt or anything over 10 hours.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

Perhaps you should try chips or another brand of chunks.
You might want to also send Old Sarge a PM to see what he recommends.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 3, 2019)

Hopefully you didn't soak the chunks in water before using. Soaking wood not required for these smokers.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> Hopefully you didn't soak the chunks in water before using. Soaking wood not required for these smokers.



If you ever want to get rid of that #3, let me know.
I'll gladly take it off your hands when you come to AZ for the winter.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 3, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> Hopefully you didn't soak the chunks in water before using. Soaking wood not required for these smokers.


I did not soak them.  I'll check the tray tomorrow to see if all ash.  Just expected smoke to last longer based on everything I've read.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If you ever want to get rid of that #3, let me know.
> I'll gladly take it off your hands when you come to AZ for the winter.


I have a SmokinTex 1400 in AZ to use, so I don't have to bring the #3 down.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I have a SmokinTex 1400 in AZ to use, so I don't have to bring the #3 down.



Aww shucks!
well you can't blame a guy for trying. 

If I had a #3, I doubt I would be willing to part with it either.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 4, 2019)

butt is rubbed down good, wrapped in saran wrap ready to go on in the morning.  After a suggestion, I have wrapped 3 2" or so chunks of hickory in heavy foil about the length of the wood tray, and poked a bunch of tooth pick holes in it.  Get this party started in the morning.  Any reason I shouldn't use my maverick dual therm and run the wires through the smoke chimney?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2019)

WHOO HOO

That does sound like a party.

I don't see a problem with running them thruogh the chimney.  
They're built to take the heat.
When you're done with the smoke, you can run the wires through a damp sponge to clean off the creosote.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 4, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> WHOO HOO
> 
> That does sound like a party.
> 
> ...


Good idea on wrapping the hickory chunks?  When I seasoned it, 2 2" chunks were white ash after 2.5 hours.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Good idea on wrapping the hickory chunks?  When I seasoned it, 2 2" chunks were white ash after 2.5 hours.



That sounds like a good idea.  
Remove packet full of ash and drop in new packet of chunks while minimizing the amount of time the door is open.  Prefect.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2019)

When I seasoned my #1 I think I completely burn't up 3 chunks of hickory in 2 1/2 -3 hrs with the temp all the way up. I smoked a butt the other night and at 200-225 4 oz of wood lasted 6-7 hrs. I reloaded the burner tray and went another 5 hrs with a bit less wood. I think it'll last a lot longer at lower smoking temps.
Again #1 vs #2. YMMV


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 5, 2019)

1.5 hours in at 225.


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2019)

It's probably a good idea to weigh out chips for Mes smokers etc. at the beginning of a smoke to get consistent results and tweak from there.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 5, 2019)

No clue what the chunks weighed, but two 2" squarish chunks wrapped in heavy alum foil lasted about 4 hours at 225.  Added two more chunks about the same size, and they lasted about the same amount of time.  Just put another chunk about the same size in, and turned up to 250.  IT is about 155 after 8 hours.  Bark looks pretty good.  When this chunk is gone, I'm going to foil it if I don't change my mind.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 5, 2019)

Just foiled the butt.  IT at 160, bark is good.  9 hours in.  This Smokin it is stress free.  No worries about temps fluctuating.  Only issue is the smoke not lasting very long.  On my next butt, I think I'll set it up on Friday night when I get home from work.  Add some more chunks before I go to bed, and let it go all night.


----------



## dr k (Jan 6, 2019)

If you foil the chunks are you making lump charcoal you can then add to your charcoal for your grill or is there enough air to turn it to ash?


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 6, 2019)

First chunks were not ash. Haven’t checked since turning it off last night. I’ll look after church.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 6, 2019)

Bark is good. Flavor excellent, but a bit dry. Bone came out clean but not as easy as I’m accustomed to. Never had a butt turn out dry. It had been frozen. Would that make it dry?  I had a tray under it to catch the juices so I poured that in the shred. Pretty good for first smoke with the new one.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 6, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Bark is good. Flavor excellent, but a bit dry. Bone came out clean but not as easy as I’m accustomed to. Never had a butt turn out dry. It had been frozen. Would that make it dry?  I had a tray under it to catch the juices so I poured that in the shred. Pretty good for first smoke with the new one.


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 8, 2019)

Congratulations on the #2.  I have the exact model and love it dearly.  I smoke nearly every weekend.  Can't get enough of it.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## tomd8 (Jan 9, 2019)

Congrats on the #2.  Some months back I purchased a #3 and absolutely love it.  I don't know if you determined why no smoke but I foil chunks, chips and pellets and use them just fine.  One silly thing that came to mind was to make sure to poke holes in the foil.  The wood in the foil is reduced to charcoal not ash. Ash implies that you had a flair up.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 9, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Hello all.  Thanks for all the past tips.  Based on recommendations here, and online reviews, I just bought a new Smokin It #2 electric smoker.  It should be here by the end of the week.  BTW, they have a special until Jan 2.  10% off any in stock smoker, free shipping, and a complimentary cover.  I've only used a cheap Brinkman kettle style propane smoker.  It's done great for me, but I've worn it out.  Any tips/hints/suggestions on using the new electric job would be appreciated.  I'm going to break it in next weekend with a butt.  Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 9, 2019)

Enjoy your smoker!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 10, 2019)

no bark/

HT


----------

